# new to tarpon fishing



## nauticstar82 (Jun 25, 2013)

What is a good rod and reel combo to start with


----------



## Tejas Trucha (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm sure the more serious guys on here will have different thoughts but I just use large Penn spinning combos from Bass Pro and they get the job done just fine. Most of mine are 6000 series reels that can hold plenty of 50 to 65 lb braid. The Fierce reel combos are real cheap and I know they won't last forever but that is fine since I only do it a few times per year. I also use them for Kings and they work great for that. The Battle II reel combos are better for longevity and I have one of those as well - still very reasonably priced. You can tell it is much better quality than my Fierce reels. Spinning reels are nice because they are pretty easy to cast in the case you are sight casting to them. The down side to spinning reels is that the line will get twisted when fish take alot of drag but with braid I feel like this really isn't as much of an issue as with mono.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Are you fishing from a boat/jetty/surf?


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

any 6' 30-50lb class boat rod and a TLD 25 will work just fine. I caught some big tarpon and sharks on that set up


----------



## shotman (Dec 10, 2012)

*Tackle*

X2 on what capsized said. I also use a Penn 850 on a MH seven ft. spin rod.


----------

